# Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan...



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

Living only 5 miles away from the VW Puebla factory, I get to see lots of stuf from mundane to rare...
I noticed that a few Caravelles made it to Mexico, at one point I wanted one but missed it and at that very moment I was having a huge dispute against a so called "premium dealer" about the quality of a repair made to my own Sharan so basically I missed it...
but I wonder if VW is bringing something to replace the Caravelle... and I am not refering to the piece of garbage called Routan...
I am starting to need a new vehicle as the Sharan is racking up the miles fast... or maybe I should consider a conversion on this:
http://mx.volkswagen.com/vwcms....html

although all my complaining could stop here, it only needs the Caravelle equipment, I perhaps I could add it...
http://mx.volkswagen.com/vwcms....html

anyway any news on something newer?


_Modified by frissen2000 at 11:59 AM 1-23-2009_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*

I vote you quit your complaining


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_I vote you quit your complaining

I second the motion...with reservations and fears that he might again go crazy and punish us with those now annoying (and no longer amusing) gratuitous photos of......well..........he knows. For crying out loud, those photos are all over the 'Tex.








*Yougonow!!!*
Maybe the _Volkswagen Lounge _would be better suited to your needs, desires and dreams. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Troll.......


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*

Nobody here really cares about the Sharan. It was never available here in the US. Besides you complain about the Routan being a Chrysler product....wasn't the Sharan just a rebadged Ford?


----------



## vwetzalgd (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (papa_vw)*

Wow. Why would you post that the Routan is a great Van of any Vans.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*

Your killing me, you think a Vanagon (Caravelle) would be a better van than the Routan? Sorry I will take my Canadian made Routan over your South American made POS any day. Please leave. 
Sorry to be so rude but every VW I or any of my friends have owned that was made in Mexico or South America has been pure crap. I don’t know why this is but it is fact.
I like our Routan, sad thing is I am willing to bet it will be the most reliable "VW" I have ever owned. 
Wasnt the Sharon a rebadged Ford Aerostar or something like that? Maybe head over to your local Ford dealer and pick up one there?










_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 10:43 AM 1-24-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*

VW will build their own minivan at the Tennessee plant - should become available in about 2 1/2 years.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (feels_road)*

from wikipedia.........

The Volkswagen Sharan/Ford Galaxy joint venture project started in 1991. Plans were for both carmakers to enter the multi-purpose vehicle segment in Europe. Late in 1994 the fruits of this joint venture between the Volkswagen Group and Ford of Europe were revealed and production started in early 1995 at the Autoeuropa plant in Palmela, Portugal.[2]
The Volkswagen Group subsequently rebadged the Volkswagen version in 1996, and sold it also as the SEAT Alhambra alongside the Sharan. Each of the three MPV models has its own subtle differences in exterior, and, for the Ford Galaxy, in interior design.
As of 2007, the annual production for the Sharan is in the 50,000 unit range; it is sold in Europe, South Africa and some Asia-Pacific and Latin American countries. In Mexico it is available with the 1.8L Turbo 4 cil 150hp with 5 speed Tiptronic gearbox in Comfortline trim only, while in Argentina it is available with the 1.8L Turbo 4 cil, and the 1.9L TDI 4 cil 115hp in both 5 speed manual and 5 speed Tiptronic transmissions in Trendline trim only.
The Sharan is not sold in the United States and Canada. Originally this was due to an agreement between Ford and Volkswagen, leaving the market free from competition for Ford's Aerostar minivan. More recently, Volkswagen again decided against introducing the Sharan in North America and dropping the Microbus concept to instead contract Chrysler to build the larger Routan minivan.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*

Ok, it seems I found a solution, I might be moving into a 2007 Sharan next month leaving my 2002 Sharan open and most likely for sale.
I will stop posting about my Sharan in the Routan forum, but I will get my hands on a Routan and prove its a piece of garbage or a piece of Chrysler which ends up the same.
The Caravelle I'm talking about I believe is German, not South American but I can't say for sure as I haven't seen the VIN.
All I'm saying is, I need a replacement and I don't want a Chrysler.


_Modified by frissen2000 at 9:28 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*

........
Edited by request of original author and fellow VW enthusiast (_frissen2000_). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












_Modified by jsmyle1%... at 6:18 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (jsmyle1%...)*

Edited by request of original author and fellow VW enthusiast (frissen2000). 











_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 4:25 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
frissen2000 please don’t wonder into the Routan forum spouting how its a POS Chrysler and I promise not to remind you what a POS your Sharan is.







Oh and judging from your pic whoring, I wouldnt want to let the money run out if I were you.









Indeed the Sharan is no display of technology yet it is a proper VW.
It is produced in a VW plant in Europe (Portugal).
It carries a VW engine, in our case a 1.8T found in MkIV's.
It has a run of mill VW gearbox, in my case Tiptronic with gearknob correctly floor mounted as any VW.
As far as I can see in the engine bay, suspension and chassis everything is branded to VW-Audi- SEAT.
Interior wise I see much of MkIV tids and bits, everything I have taken off is VW-Audi- SEAT branded and quality is according to VW-SEAT standards.
Outside everything is branded accordingly.
The argument Ford Galaxxi is nowhere to be found in the MkII Sharan, I dodn't see any panels, interior pieces and most chassis pieces to be exchangeable to any Ford products.
The Routan on the other hand...
Built in a Chrysler plant in NA.
Engine and running gear from Chrysler entirely.
Most of interior, switchgear, quality, etc, Chrysler.
Outside panels most, identical and interchangeable to Chrysler products.
This is a white/black issue. Its simple. Routan = Chrysler.
_Modified by frissen2000 at 2:02 PM 1-26-2009_


_Modified by frissen2000 at 2:11 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frissen2000* »_The Routan on the other hand...
Built in a Chrysler plant in NA.
Engine and running gear from Chrysler entirely.
Most of interior, switchgear, quality, etc, Chrysler.
Outside panels most, identical and interchangeable to Chrysler products.
This is a white/black issue. Its simple. Routan = Chrysler.
_Modified by frissen2000 at 2:11 PM 1-26-2009_

You need to look closer, the only body panel I can find on a Routan that might fit a Town and Country is the sliding doors and possibly the front doors. Nothing else is a direct swap. Interior is completely different in many ways. Placement of items may be in the same place but they are not the same. I have since sat in a T and C and the seats are not even close to the same. I thought the transmission was from Toyota but that could be incorrect. Yes its a Chrysler in many ways (nothing wrong with that I have owned and would buy again some Chrysler products) but VW did make many changes to the car. 
BTW I hear what your saying, I just don’t hold the same prejudice views about Dodge/Chrysler that some do. If I had to buy an American car I would look in this order, Ford, Chrysler, GM but on the other hand if I wanted a car based purely on reliability I would ONLY look at Toyota and Honda.




_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 4:26 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_...BTW I hear what your saying, I just don’t hold the same prejudice views about Dodge/Chrysler and some do. If I had to buy an American car I would look in this order, Ford, Chrysler, GM but on the other hand if I wanted a car based purely on reliability I would ONLY look at Toyota and Honda.

Well said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why are some of us so hung up on the relationship VW entered into with Chrysler?
Without a doubt, the majority of us (if not ALL of us) would prefer a modern-day, sub-$40K Microbus built specifically in Wolfburg over any other vehicle.....Odyssey, Sienna, Quest, Routan....
But guess what? The only way that is ever going to happen is with the aid of the Routan.....and its Clan.....get it: *"Routan Clan"*




































Can't we all just get along?
Hell, even _frissen2000_ and I have decided to get along!!


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (jsmyle1%...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%...* »_

Can't we all just get along?
Hell, even _frissen2000_ and I have decided to get along!!









True I sincerely apologize for my comments on you vehicles, it was pure envy as they are hot, that kart is awesome to see and must be great to drive and you Passat Wagon is hot, love the mods and I enjoyed the pics from beggining to end, so my sincere apologies for my rude and out of place comments.
Now back on the Routan topic, I was checking the Mexican prices and this is not a cheap vehicle, is well in contention with the Japanese and Chrysler's own







so I don't know how it will do in the Mexican market. I know VW employees who had Sharan are now getting Routans.
As far as my moves, I either grab one of those "return" Sharans for cheap or go to an American PU. My problem being deductibility under my business, new vans don't make it due to price and PU are indeed decutible. 
I also know my move has to come soon as the current Sharan is racking up the miles fast and as someone mentioned here is no display of technology or showcase on strong built vehicle








I promise to stop by my local VW dealer and check that Routan closely and comment... sorry if I started with my left foot.


_Modified by frissen2000 at 6:49 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*

You could wait and see if the VW Pickup makes it to Mexico due early 2010








BTW the T5 Caravelle would either be built in Germany or Poland.
As for the Routan isn't a VW argument; I will put in my 2 cents in








VW need a minivan quick smart and did not want to directly invest in a US Spec van straight away as it would cost heaps and delay market entry for a while.
They looked at current VW vans the T5 series was deemed to big and expensive to import into the US.
The Sharan to old (11 year old design) and small by US standard and it does not have a sliding doors.
Wolfgang Bernhard knew of the new Chrysler minivans (as he worked there) and knew a JV partnership would be a simple and cheap alternative until VW could do full research and the plant was up.
_It must be said Martin Winterkorn could have killed the whole project when he took over but must have seen sense in the project._
Volkswagen however would redesign the exterior by altering the roof, front and rear and redo the interior bar the centre Joybox and buttons.
Also I should add that the suspension and running gear has been tuned to ride like VW think it should ride.
As for engines I think VW saw as this was a short term and that a replacement was not to far away 3-4 years that VW powered engines were not important in this van.
Although in current hindsight they should have co-developed a TDI for the Chrysler and VW vans as sales are skyrocketing for the TDI brand.
Now I'm sure all the Routan owners admit that Chysler developed the orignal platform and do build them with Chrysler engines but VW added their own interpretation to the ChryCo minivan and had lots of input developing the Routan.
So in a sense it is a Volkswagen not a fully fledged one but closer to one than the competition.
I for one thank VW (I don't know why; I'm not American) for keeping another US plant open just that little bit longer.
end of rant










_Modified by phaeton at 6:06 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frissen2000* »_
but I wonder if VW is bringing something to replace the Caravelle... 

What, like the Crafter? Oh wait, that's a joint venture between VW and Daimler - similar to the Routan. But it's way harder to tell a Crafter & Sprinter apart than it is to tell a Routan & Caravan apart.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*

I was accused of posting the same old boring pics, so I made an effort to make new ones...
we went MTBing today...
























it continues to rack up the miles...


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*

Cool family outting, just as it should be. Hey you do realize your back doors open all wrong right?








Bikes are cool, we tend to like the kind you twist the right grip though.







Obviously my wife and kids are a little older than yours.
Bikes up by overlook at Borrego








Wife and "OUR" bike








My new commuter








Us playing








Wife and her bike








My touring toy











_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 9:15 AM 2-3-2009_


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (MRP2001GTi)*

I guess the VW guys are back, I saw within a couple of blocks from my house:
1 Routan (white)
1 Passat CC (blk)
1 Tiguan (silver)
1 Eurovan (white) with 2 bike racks and 8 bike holders on top
2 of the new SEAT Ibiza, they look much better in silver and gray than the introduction lime green
1 Jetta Wagon (triple black) loaded
1 Jetta MkIV (red) OEM rack and bike holders
and the usual gazillion Jetta MkV and Beetles as well as bugs
Routans so far I have seen 4 on the road for 2009
2 White
2 Light Blue


----------



## 4doorgoodness (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (frissen2000)*

someone buy and fix this up, its a sharan in socal!
just came across it on craigslist 
http://orangecounty.craigslist....html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... (4doorgoodness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4doorgoodness* »_someone buy and fix this up, its a sharan in socal!
just came across it on craigslist 
http://orangecounty.craigslist....html 

If you read the ad, it cannot be registered here, if you buy it you are basically asking for your money to be thrown in the crusher.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Is VW giving us an option to this piece of garbage called Routan... ([email protected])*

I was planning to take my Sharan to Houston this summer... but now I her plans to go back to Disneyland, who knows... still I think it would be an interesting trip to put 2 Sharans in the map...


----------

